# 12V Little Brown Pump



## Crusty (1/2/13)

Can those 12V little brown pumps handle any back pressure like the March pumps?
Is it fine to run for a little while if you have a ball valve on the exit of the pump switched to the off position?
Are they self priming so you don't need to have it lower than your source liquid?

This one


----------



## jc64 (1/2/13)

Not self priming, need to be lower.

I have used a ball valve on the outlet to throttle the flow, they still work and I can detect no problems either. Be careful not to be too rough or you will snap off the outlet with the ball valve if not secured. h34r:

I have gone to a March pump for most things now, because I can that's why! :beerbang:


----------



## Crusty (2/2/13)

jc64 said:


> Not self priming, need to be lower.
> 
> I have used a ball valve on the outlet to throttle the flow, they still work and I can detect no problems either. Be careful not to be too rough or you will snap off the outlet with the ball valve if not secured. h34r:
> 
> I have gone to a March pump for most things now, because I can that's why! :beerbang:


Cheers for that.


----------



## MaltyHops (2/2/13)

The LBPs have been found to be fragile so if you must use one,
maybe surround it with soft connections by putting a hose barb on
each of its ports with some silicon tubing to connect to whatever
you need to.


----------



## bignath (2/2/13)

I've found no "fragility" issues with mine, i've got them bloody tightly wound up into brass connections and all is fine. Never snapped one.
I know others have had the opposite so id say that maybe there are the odd one that gets through the net, but mine are fine.

Can be run with a ball valve throttling the output (i do this) but i wouldn't say it would be fine to run them for any great length of time with the valve "shut" as you mention in your OP.

As others have said, not self priming. I have mine connected to a right angle connector straight off the pot outlet, pump primes instantly with no issues ever.

Awesome little pump, although for my next build, i'm thinking of going to one of those Kaixin ones that wolfy and qldkev have some experience with. I will be adding a dual return path to my next pot and not sure that the LBP would be suitable for that idea so much.


----------



## Truman42 (2/2/13)

I've used the same brown pump for 7 brews now and its never missed a beat. And this includes running it for 90 minutes during mash then another 20 mins while batch sparging and recirculating. Transferring to the boil kettle and then a CIP of the herms coil pump and mash run. So all up it runs for just over 2 hours and still going strong. 
I've just made sure my pump is mounted to my brew frame with the body vertical and at the top to keep wort out of the main body. I use elbows and a valve to restrict flow.


----------



## jaypes (2/2/13)

Just off topic has anyone used any sort of voltage control on these pumps to restrict flow?

What do you use as a power supply?


----------



## breakbeer (2/2/13)

Big Nath said:


> I will be adding a dual return path to my next pot and not sure that the LBP would be suitable for that idea so much.


I've just added a dual return to my 'rip off Big Nath's brew design' rig with my LBP and it's freakin' awesome, has no problem at all


jaypes, before I changed my recirc to dual return I used a cheap dimmer & 12V power supply from eBay. Worked fairly well, except the dimmer doesn't really give you much control, it's either fully on or a trickle


----------



## jaypes (2/2/13)

Was it a 240v dimmer or rheostat?


----------



## breakbeer (2/2/13)

Dimmer:
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/DC12V-LED-Light-Dimmer-Brightness-Adjustable-Control-Controller-stepless-dimming-/290854227107?pt=AU_Lighting_Fans&hash=item43b8434ca3&_uhb=1

Power Supply:
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/AC-240V-DC-12V-1A-LED-power-supply-adapter-AU-plug-for-3528-strip-light-or-CCTV-/221182993014?pt=AU_Car_Parts_Accessories&hash=item337f88a276&_uhb=1#ht_5876wt_1063

(sorry, haven't worked out how to do fancy links 

With the power supply, have a look at the link & you'll see it comes with a small connector (the bit with the green end). This makes it piss easy to connect it to your pump (no soldering required)


edit: I didn't buy from those exact suppliers, they were just the first to come up


----------



## Crusty (2/2/13)

breakbeer said:


> Dimmer:
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/DC12V-LED-Light-Dimmer-Brightness-Adjustable-Control-Controller-stepless-dimming-/290854227107?pt=AU_Lighting_Fans&hash=item43b8434ca3&_uhb=1
> 
> Power Supply:
> ...


To add a fancy link, type the name you want to call it then highlight it...................Dimmer Go to the page or link you want to rename, right click on the link to copy, then go to the symbol that looks like a broken chain & click it, right click on the URL box next to the protocol box & paste. The link is now what you renamed it.


----------



## woodwormm (2/2/13)

veering a little OT.. anyone run these LBP's with a plate chiller? 

I've got a chiller and when i build it into my rig, i like the flexibility of chilling if i desire or no-chilling too..

as i'm building a bit of a ghetto rig, i'd like to use a LBP to push through the plate chiller - any experiences with this use anyone?


----------



## Crusty (2/2/13)

How are you guys wiring them up.
Piccies would be awesome.


----------



## Yob (2/2/13)

Staggered aligator clips so they will never touch.. votage adjustable power supply from Jaycar






:icon_cheers:


----------



## Crusty (2/2/13)

Yob said:


> Staggered aligator clips so they will never touch.. votage adjustable power supply from Jaycar
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cheers Yob.
What do I need as far as voltage, amp etc.
Which one from Jaycar.


----------



## Yob (2/2/13)

well.. subjective as far as voltage.. my pump is a 24v pump so I got a 24v adaptor.. if yours is 12V got a 12V one... that said amps is a different matter though.. mine is 1.5A I think from memory.. mine is also adjustabe voltage so I can, if I want, throttle it via voltage but I find that I next to never do this now...

edit: Jaycar sold me that adaptor for I think as much as the pump :lol: ($30??) but you could probably get 10 for the job at one of those trash and treasure markets... they always have a box full of them somewhere for 20c each..


----------



## Hippy (2/2/13)

Crusty said:


> How are you guys wiring them up.
> Piccies would be awesome.


I used one of these http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/120866618027?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649#ht_4093wt_905 12V power supplies with a inline low voltage switch from jacar here http://jaycar.com.au/productResults.asp?MID=1&SSUBID=709&SUBCATID=978&keyform=CAT2#1


----------



## breakbeer (2/2/13)

Crusty, did you even read my reply or just comment on the inability to post links?


----------



## Hippy (2/2/13)

Ok crusty here's a photo.
The 12v power supply I used (same as break beers) comes with a 2mm socket with a teminal on the back where you just push the wires in and screw down the contacts, piece of piss. The low voltage inline switch also uses a 2mm pin, so just wire the LBP into the terminals, plug the male end of the switch into the terminal socket and then the male pin of the power supply into the switch socket and your in business.
Total cost is about $13 and you have a switch close to your pump so your not jumping around trying to reach the power plug in a hurry.


----------



## spog (2/2/13)

maybe OT here,was looking through the 2012 jaycar catalogue and found a (prolly previously linked elsewhere) dimmer/motor speed controller.
12VDC 8A. page 365 (hard copy) cat number MP-3209. 
i am no electronics guru by a long shot but it reads as if it could/would work with the flow control on a little brown pump,any ideas,or is it no good.

not stirring but,no i cant post a link,i honestly dont know how,and cant be bothered to learn.

...cheers..spog.....


----------



## TasChris (2/2/13)

breakbeer said:


> Crusty, did you even read my reply or just comment on the inability to post links?


I think you need to reread Crusty's post.
He didn't comment on your inabilities, what he did was gave a nice short snap shot on how to do “Fancy Links"

Cheers
Chris


----------



## Crusty (2/2/13)

breakbeer said:


> Crusty, did you even read my reply or just comment on the inability to post links?


Yeah mate, I checked out the links.
Thanks for the tips.
As TasChris explains, I was trying to help you out with how to post the links. It took me a bit to work out how to do it.
Wasn't having a dig at you, if that's what you thought.
The link renaming procedure is a little different to the old AHB.


----------



## Crusty (2/2/13)

Hippy said:


> P2020166 (640x480).jpgOk crusty here's a photo.
> The 12v power supply I used (same as break beers) comes with a 2mm socket with a teminal on the back where you just push the wires in and screw down the contacts, piece of piss. The low voltage inline switch also uses a 2mm pin, so just wire the LBP into the terminals, plug the male end of the switch into the terminal socket and then the male pin of the power supply into the switch socket and your in business.
> Total cost is about $13 and you have a switch close to your pump so your not jumping around trying to reach the power plug in a hurry.


Thanks Hippy.
Cheers


----------



## Truman42 (3/2/13)

spog said:


> maybe OT here,was looking through the 2012 jaycar catalogue and found a (prolly previously linked elsewhere) dimmer/motor speed controller.
> 12VDC 8A. page 365 (hard copy) cat number MP-3209.
> i am no electronics guru by a long shot but it reads as if it could/would work with the flow control on a little brown pump,any ideas,or is it no good.
> 
> ...


That will work fine for a 12v brown pump. I just brought one from Geanabovil on here and although I haven't hooked it up yet I know he uses one with no problems. It will allow you to slow the pump right down for fly sparging etc


----------



## Moad (28/6/13)

reviving an old thread here...sorry.

I had one of these last 3 brews before packing it in. Pulled apart and cleaned and she is back up and running.

How often does everyone clean them?

Also the little metal clip that sort of holds everything in, can you do without it? I have a feeling it will snap if I need to take it off again...


----------



## Yob (28/6/13)

Running near boiling water and sodium perc through it for half hour after a brewday helps, I've broken 2 of these trying to clean them...

Ha.. Bloody things.. Still using a 24v one myself


----------



## Moad (28/6/13)

cheers Yob, will be a bit more thorough with post brew cleans


----------



## benno1973 (28/6/13)

I run some hot water through mine after every brew. Nothing more than that though. I bought two on the assumption that one would break after a while. The mounting clips have broken, but the pump is still working fine.


----------



## Truman42 (28/6/13)

Mine lasted for well over 12 brews running for a full 90 minute mash. I made sure the pump body was vertical and at the top with the impeller at the bottom so wort wouldn't get into the body part, if that makes sense. 

Would still be working now but I've upgraded to a march pump as I scored one cheap.


----------



## Fat Bastard (28/6/13)

Kaiser Soze said:


> I run some hot water through mine after every brew. Nothing more than that though. I bought two on the assumption that one would break after a while. The mounting clips have broken, but the pump is still working fine.


Mine too. I just back- flush with hot (77c) water from the laundry tap for about a minute and put it away. It's got more than 20 brews, mostly with long step mashes under it's belt too. I own a March Pump, but have never used it on a mash.


----------



## diydave (29/6/13)

I like Kaiser Soze bought two of them as I was told by the honest retailer that they are not built for endless use, (his words were, you get what you pay for) in fact he tried to sell me one of the bigger pumps but I didn't have a spot big enough on my system to fit it into without running hoses everywhere.

I have used it for 6 brews thus far for both recirculating during mash and for fly sparging, works fine but always have the spare one and the thought in the back of my mind that one day i will have to change the system to accommodate a bigger more expensive pump.


----------



## r055c0 (14/7/14)

I managed to snap one of the outlets on my first one, the actual pump itself still works but the outlet case is knackered. Seems a wate to chuck it, would anyone have a stuffed LBP that I could pilfer for parts? I'm sure I could find a bottle or two trade


----------



## Yob (14/7/14)

Yep, I think I have a spare outlet mate.


----------



## r055c0 (14/7/14)

Legend! Will PM you


----------



## robbo5253 (30/7/14)

Does anyone else have a spare Head for one of these they aren't using?
I have snapped both of mine (you think I would have learnt after the first one).
Or is there anywhere that sells them? Have tried Nev & Craftbrewer with no luck.
Cheers
Robbo


----------



## spog (30/7/14)

Try National home brew .


----------



## boybrewer (30/7/14)

robbo5253 said:


> Does anyone else have a spare Head for one of these they aren't using?
> I have snapped both of mine (you think I would have learnt after the first one).
> Or is there anywhere that sells them? Have tried Nev & Craftbrewer with no luck.
> Cheers
> Robbo


Keg King sell for around the $28 mark . They are on line and will post . No affiliation .

Cheers
Beer Belly


----------



## Hpal (30/3/16)

A long shot, but does anyone have a usable pump head they could donate? I've broken the inlet on mine. Cheers!


----------



## Yob (30/3/16)

Will have a look in the spares cupboard tonight, if memory serves me correctly, I have one. As I only use the lbp on the hlt now and its fixed in place, it's unlikely I'll need it.


----------



## Hpal (30/3/16)

You're the man! Really appreciate that, that's what makes this such a great community. Thanks mate.


----------



## Hpal (10/4/16)

Yob said:


> Will have a look in the spares cupboard tonight, if memory serves me correctly, I have one. As I only use the lbp on the hlt now and its fixed in place, it's unlikely I'll need it.


Hi Yob. 
Just seeing if you managed to track down that pump head in your bits and pieces? If not, no sweat. Cheers [emoji3][emoji481]


----------



## Yob (10/4/16)

Na mate, couldn't easily see it.. Ill poke deeper through the week


----------



## skelly22 (10/5/16)

Hi Guys, anyone got a link to where you can get these on ebay etc? ideally with barbs for hose connection. I had a look but there's a lot of variations and hard to know whats legit...

shane


----------



## spog (10/5/16)

LBP's are pretty much generic, they come with moulded threads on them so it's up to you to find the connections to suit for barbed fittings.
But be warned they are made of plastic ! so not ideally suit to continued connect and disconnect .
$ 20.00 - $ 25.00 is about the going price.
It'd be a good idea to have some kind of guard around it once installed to stop any damage , and support all connections from knocks or pulls.
You don't want it breaking in the middle of a brew,best buy 2 and have one as a back up.


----------



## skelly22 (12/5/16)

Cheers Spog I will keep that in mind. I won't be overly dependant on the pump in my set up- just a 1V Biab and I'm going to try recirc through the bag to see if it helps clear the wort abit, along with the "slow lift" that's been discussed in another thread. Just trying to make a simple process more complicated some might say but hey, it makes it fun!


----------



## skelly22 (12/5/16)

Cheers Spog I will keep that in mind. I won't be overly dependant on the pump in my set up- just a 1V Biab and I'm going to try recirc through the bag to see if it helps clear the wort abit, along with the "slow lift" that's been discussed in another thread. Just trying to make a simple process more complicated some might say but hey, it makes it fun!


----------



## spog (12/5/16)

Recirc through the bag will help with temp equalisation but a point to consider is,if the problem of cloudy wort continues have a look at the crush,try a coarser crush with the grain it made a difference with my process.


----------



## MartinOC (12/5/16)

The LBP's are absolutely brilliant if you just want to move water around, but you're probably pushing it uphill to expect them to do heavy-duty on a mash recirculation with any longevity.

I've had a LBP doing triple-duty (HLT recirc., underlet & sparge water delivery) for about 3 years now & it hasn't missed a beat, but I wouldn't think of doing mash recirculation with it.

Get something with a bit more grunt & 240V for that.


----------



## Feldon (12/5/16)

Little brown pumps all look similar but there are various models - eg. diff voltages (12, 18, 24) that draw different number of amps.


----------



## Yob (13/5/16)

The 24V ones are awesome.. Harder to find these days though for some reason.


----------



## skelly22 (13/5/16)

thanks guys, its really just a play around to save me re-circing with a jug. Ill give the 12V LPB a go and then depending on the results maybe upscale. I can see that the coarser crush would help though i use a kitchen blender! have put a fair few kgs through it at this stage but it probably is part of my flour/sediment issues which is why im hoping this re-circ filter through the grain may help


----------

